# win7 (64) blue screen help



## astinkybumb (Jul 7, 2011)

*win7 (64) blue screen help (Solved)*

i get this blue screen crash warning a couple times a day and i cant figure out what is causing it to crash. is there anything from this screen that im not getting that anyone can figure out or is there something i can do to detect what is causing the crash?


Ended up being bad ram. Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

there are quite a few reasons you can get this screen, if you get a virus, if you windows files have became corrupt or missing, and if you have a hardware fault.

do you have a recovery method ? either a recovery partion or a windows disc ?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is usally caused by bad ram.  Have you added any recently?  Please do the following so we can get a better look at your blue screens you've been having.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## astinkybumb (Jul 10, 2011)

- no viruses i scan regularly at least as far as im aware i dont have any. 
- windows 7 is an upgrade from windows vista could this be the problem? however the computer seems touchy, some days it will crash 4 times in a few hours and some weeks i can leave it run downloading things and it wont crash once. 
- i am running 8 gigs of ram currently (not sure the brand or anything off the top of my head) it was what i had installed when i configured the computer

i will download the blue screen thing and run it and re post the report


----------



## astinkybumb (Jul 10, 2011)

BSOD.txt

==================================================
Dump File         : 070711-36785-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 7/7/2011 6:07:49 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02fae43d
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0ab91770
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\070711-36785-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 070711-38298-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 7/7/2011 3:54:18 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff89e`80f476d8
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`031324c1
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\070711-38298-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 295,848
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 070711-57377-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 7/7/2011 3:32:53 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff89a`33846074
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`030cd4c1
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\070711-57377-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 296,312
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 070611-51870-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 7/6/2011 4:47:17 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`1c262010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02d96ac7
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\070611-51870-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,176
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062711-55505-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/27/2011 5:40:37 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`0ca43010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02d3dac7
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062711-55505-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 290,560
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062711-58281-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/27/2011 4:59:04 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00005003
Parameter 2       : fffff700`01080000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`000000a6
Parameter 4       : 000000a8`7200014c
Caused By Driver  : 
Caused By Address : 
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : 
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062711-58281-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 262,144
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062611-64724-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/26/2011 8:10:57 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`001a52c0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062611-64724-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,936
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 062211-52229-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/22/2011 5:27:40 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`001a52c0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\062211-52229-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061611-64740-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/16/2011 3:04:03 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`001a52c0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061611-64740-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,840
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061311-67220-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/13/2011 9:14:31 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061311-67220-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 296,312
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 061311-48422-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/13/2011 9:05:50 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02f5e606
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0b489ab0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9fe45
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\061311-48422-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 296,312
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060911-55224-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/9/2011 11:11:33 AM
Bug Check String  : KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0bfae7b0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : atapi.sys
Caused By Address : atapi.sys+26d4
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060911-55224-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 296,312
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060711-36987-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/7/2011 5:00:04 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041287
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060711-36987-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 289,960
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 060611-44117-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 6/6/2011 5:01:24 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`1edd4010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02d44ac7
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\060611-44117-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,912
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051911-46550-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/19/2011 1:30:21 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+323f
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051911-46550-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,640
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 051811-58500-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 5/18/2011 7:04:16 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000401
Parameter 2       : fffff6fb`822003e0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000009
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\051811-58500-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 296,288
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042811-52681-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/28/2011 7:47:47 AM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02cc61dd
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0310f918
Parameter 4       : fffff880`0310f180
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+a71dd
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+a71dd
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042811-52681-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 042611-55083-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/26/2011 6:14:41 PM
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1       : 00000000`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff800`02cc9b39
Parameter 3       : fffff880`06ff8150
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042611-55083-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041711-38641-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/17/2011 6:44:23 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffdd80`06c10a50
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02ab72a9
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000007
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041711-38641-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 285,360
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041711-55395-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/17/2011 12:31:48 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`249d6010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02b84ac7
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+5fbc
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041711-55395-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 296,312
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041611-38298-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/16/2011 7:37:17 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`001a52c0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041611-38298-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,720
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041511-50279-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/15/2011 10:27:53 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+323f
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041511-50279-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041411-38532-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/14/2011 10:00:27 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`24890010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02b4bac7
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041411-38532-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041011-36987-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/10/2011 8:43:59 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`001a52c0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041011-36987-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,920
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 040711-50201-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 4/7/2011 9:50:40 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`01507500
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\040711-50201-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032911-46441-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/29/2011 11:45:27 AM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff8a0`b8599a74
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02d6343d
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032911-46441-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032811-44928-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/28/2011 6:53:05 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff961`2030c7e8
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff960`000c5750
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032811-44928-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032311-34725-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/23/2011 12:55:31 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00005005
Parameter 2       : fffff700`01080000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`000001eb
Parameter 4       : 00000000`000001ec
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032311-34725-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,656
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032311-36722-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/23/2011 2:56:48 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`001a52c0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032311-36722-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,936
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032111-35864-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/21/2011 3:08:39 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041201
Parameter 2       : fffff683`ff791440
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000005
Parameter 4       : fffffa80`06ebfd60
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032111-35864-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,952
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 031811-51745-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/18/2011 5:46:36 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\031811-51745-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 030211-41433-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/2/2011 11:22:01 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`24867010
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02b47ac7
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\030211-41433-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 030111-38189-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 3/1/2011 8:31:15 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`028a1630
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02ad3b1c
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+b3d89
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\030111-38189-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 022511-39234-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/26/2011 12:09:41 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`01507500
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\022511-39234-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 021811-35271-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/18/2011 2:06:48 PM
Bug Check String  : DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000c9
Parameter 1       : 00000000`0000023e
Parameter 2       : fffff880`03f3e308
Parameter 3       : fffffa80`07029ee0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : dtsoftbus01.sys
Caused By Address : dtsoftbus01.sys+1308
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\021811-35271-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,624
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 021811-37627-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/18/2011 2:03:08 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\021811-37627-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 021711-42541-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/17/2011 7:24:40 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffffa80`832b2184
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0103cdbe
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000005
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\021711-42541-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,936
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 021511-46457-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/15/2011 7:34:12 PM
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`000c08a2
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+1e95
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\021511-46457-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 020211-41168-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 2/2/2011 3:54:44 PM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\020211-41168-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,944
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012811-24897-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 1/28/2011 3:12:28 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : fffff900`b80b7968
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02c067ca
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012811-24897-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291,816
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012811-39717-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 1/28/2011 11:31:03 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`00c47dc0
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012811-39717-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 295,960
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 012111-48375-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 1/21/2011 10:22:43 AM
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00041790
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`01507500
Parameter 3       : 00000000`0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\012111-48375-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 284,448
==================================================


----------



## astinkybumb (Jul 22, 2011)

so what does any of this mean? can anyone decide if its mainly RAM that is crashing?


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

def ram.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread but yes, definately you have a ram issue.  All the sticks may be bad or only one stick.  You should download and run memtest on each stick one at a time to determine which sticks are bad.  

http://memtest86.com/memtest86-4.0.iso.zip

It's a zipped ISO, so you will need to unzip and then use burning software to actually write the ISO to a cd and then boot to the cd and it will automatically start testing the ram that is installed.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread



John mate, you have how many threads going?  LOL this man is busy !


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 22, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> John mate, you have how many threads going?  LOL this man is busy !



I am busy but shouldn't be missing threads like this.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 22, 2011)

you're forgiven mate


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jul 23, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> I am busy but shouldn't be missing threads like this.


 
LoL xD

astinkybumb the problem is 99,99% in your RAM memory chips.Run the test using the tool johnb35 provided you and report back with the results.



Cheers!


----------



## old_school (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a RAM issue, starrt pulling sticks one at a time till the error goes away. It basicly tells you in the logs its memory issue. Anything Page fult related or memory managment is typically RAM related. You might also tinker with your BIOUS settings to ensure its setup correctly.


----------



## the_tds02 (Jul 26, 2011)

hi there guys sorry for asking about a problem on someone elses thread.im having the same problem with windows 7 ultimate 64 bit.although doesnt seem to happen that constant it is still very annoying when it does happen.ive done a bsod txt and here are the results,if someone could help me out it would be very much appreicated.


==================================================
Dump File         : 072411-22978-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 24/07/2011 19:24:54
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000109
Parameter 1       : a3a039d8`99a4b64c
Parameter 2       : b3b7465e`ec22dfe6
Parameter 3       : fffff880`00cfa778
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000001
Caused By Driver  : CLFS.SYS
Caused By Address : CLFS.SYS+2d778
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\072411-22978-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 385,728
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 072211-18064-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 22/07/2011 19:34:54
Bug Check String  : BUGCODE_USB_DRIVER
Bug Check Code    : 0x000000fe
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000006
Parameter 2       : fffffa80`09df9068
Parameter 3       : 00000000`48706950
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver  : USBPORT.SYS
Caused By Address : USBPORT.SYS+2d27d
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\072211-18064-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 385,656
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 071711-45240-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 17/07/2011 19:11:34
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000020
Parameter 2       : fffff8a0`0a8ede10
Parameter 3       : fffff8a0`0a8edea0
Parameter 4       : 00000000`0c09d088
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7fd00
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\071711-45240-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 380,264
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 071211-26676-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 12/07/2011 16:53:54
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000049
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4       : fffff800`02c78891
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70700
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70700
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\071211-26676-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 285,000
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 071111-28641-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 11/07/2011 18:24:42
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2       : fffff8a0`0ab66260
Parameter 3       : fffff8a0`0ab66260
Parameter 4       : 6446744e`00060309
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70700
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17592 (win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+70700
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\071111-28641-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 282,424
==================================================

thanks again


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 26, 2011)

Some are pointing toward driver related issues and others pointing to memory issues.  

So first off, make sure all drivers are up to date and then test your memory with memtest86 by making a memtest cd and booting to it.

http://www.memtest86.com/memtest86-4.0.iso.zip

Unzip the file to get to the actual ISO file and then use burning software to write the image file to cd and then boot to it.


----------



## the_tds02 (Jul 26, 2011)

hi there thanks for reply.ive done a scan using driver detective trial and it seas there are outdated drivers mainly my chipset i think.ive got a intel5 series/3400 chipset.im just wondering where the best place to get the drivers from,ive checked intel website and to be honest i dont know what i need.thanks


----------



## mep916 (Jul 26, 2011)

the_tds02 said:


> hi there thanks for reply.ive done a scan using driver detective trial and it seas there are outdated drivers mainly my chipset i think.ive got a intel5 series/3400 chipset.im just wondering where the best place to get the drivers from,ive checked intel website and to be honest i dont know what i need.thanks



http://downloadcenter.intel.com/

Use the driver utility prominently displayed on the top of that page, or use the menu. You'll need the exact model number for the menu.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 26, 2011)

the_tds02 said:


> hi there thanks for reply.ive done a scan using driver detective trial and it seas there are outdated drivers mainly my chipset i think.ive got a intel5 series/3400 chipset.im just wondering where the best place to get the drivers from,ive checked intel website and to be honest i dont know what i need.thanks



Do you have the model of computer you are using or model of motherboard if its a custom built pc?


----------



## astinkybumb (Jul 29, 2011)

so i downloaded unzipped and booted the iso in daemon tools now where do i navigate to install?


----------



## mep916 (Jul 29, 2011)

astinkybumb said:


> so i downloaded unzipped and booted the iso in daemon tools now where do i navigate to install?



For memtest86 (I'm assuming that's what you're referring to), you need to burn the ISO to a blank CD, then restart your PC and boot into memtest86. It will run automatically, just be sure you have your CD drive set to boot first in the disk priority in the BIOS. 

As others have stated, for best results, you should test one RAM stick at a time. If you have every stick installed and receive errors, you'll have no idea which stick is faulty.


----------



## astinkybumb (Jul 30, 2011)

so when im doing this i take out all but one stick then run memtest, see if it fails or passes then take that stick out and put a different stick in and see which ones are bad and which are good...

once i figure out which ones are bad can i leave them (bad ones) out of my system till i get replacement ones? and still use my system safely? or will i need to place them back in my system so it can run properly till i get new ones


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 30, 2011)

To be honest, ram is so cheap, just get some new ram.


----------



## astinkybumb (Jul 30, 2011)

alright i tested all 4 sticks (4x2gig 8 total) and the first 2 sticks said they passed. the second 2 however spewed red errors the entire test. so 2 sticks are bad. can i put the two good sticks in and be fine just running 4 gigs when its set up for 8? until i get all new ram? or should i put the two bad sticks back in? 

i have no idea when it comes to ram all i know is you need to get replacements with the same number of pins (mines 240) which of these would you suggest? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...07611 600006071&IsNodeId=1&name=8GB (4 x 2GB)

my machine is used for heavy gaming and also lots of multitasking. my current ram is Corsair VS2GB800D2 (4x2gig)


----------



## linkin (Jul 30, 2011)

bigfellla said:


> To be honest, ram is so cheap, just get some new ram.



+1 for that. Then RMA the other set and get some new ones back, then you have spares.

Also if the RAM is not set up correctly it could be causing issues, ie not enough voltage, clocked too high, timings too low etc or a combination of all three.


----------

